# Happy Birthday Halstaff!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Halstaff! May you have a birthday filled with Halloween fun and magical goodness and mystical stuff...like dragons and ghouls and pumpkins.... Here's your cake! (it took me FOREVER to get it finished, it's red velvet on the inside...so when you cut it...it looks like it's bleeding...and okay...I know pumpkins aren't mystical...but I am partial to them....)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a great guy who has done a lot for the home haunt industry!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday indeed!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday halstaff!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Steve! Happy Birthday! Enjoy the day, man!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Halstaff! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Halstaff


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, halstaff!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## KeithTarpley (Sep 13, 2009)

Greetings,,,

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey happy birthday Steve!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey....Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful birthday wishes! I had a great day that was topped off by a surprise gift from my son of a nights stay at the Presidential Suite at the new Viejas Casino Hotel. It was a total surprise and we really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Day Halstaff!


----------

